# 19 weeks pregnant with twins and not showing



## sarahblaneuk

Hi, 
I'm 19w3d pregnant with twins and not showing should i be concernd?


----------



## Soon2be3

Not at all if doctors arent concerned I wouldnt be either deary


----------



## snowgirl

No one really noticed I was pregnant at all until after 22 weeks! Although you can see from my pics what I looked like before. As soon2be3 says, if the midwives/dr's aren't concerned then you're fine.


----------



## emzlouize

i have recently only jst started to actually look pregnant x


----------



## alloyd519

Don't worry about it, I didn't start showing until around like maybe 20 weeks. Were you pretty thin before you got pregnant? My doctor told me that's why it took awhile to show.


----------



## mommybing

..me too. My first pregnancy wasn't obvious for the first few weeks..


----------



## Mummy2Many

You're so lucky. Don't be concerned at all! I'm almost 18 weeks and I already look full term.. lol.


----------



## bonit

if this is your first pregnancy, dont worry about it. Adn believe me you will be so HUGE one of these days you will miss not showing yet. he he


----------



## earthangel

my friend today said I wasnt showing,to me I am cos Ive got a pot elly and have gone up 2 clothes sizes,I was pretty small though before


----------



## Brightstarshi

I am pregnant with triplets,and even my belly has slowed at this time..I am enjoying the calm before the storm!


----------



## arj

Can you post a photo? I was massive by 19 weeks!


----------



## Brightstarshi

dont worry,we are all different x


----------



## Bumblebee117

I didn't really show until 22 weeks so no need to be worried at all. After 24 weeks I grew rapidly. Until 17 weeks my stomach was flat and then I looked like I had just had a big meal until about 22 weeks. Have a look on yt I have a video on there of my "twin pregnancy video" bump progression if you want to. Xx


----------



## Brightstarshi

we will be 20 weeks monday,the growth is starting to pick up again,and thats with triplets,I feel like my belly has been same soze for weeks..the calm before the storm lol x


----------



## Babyduo

I was sure I would be huge because I get big with one. I'm 34 weeks and people are now asking me when the baby is coming but I really just look about 40 weeks. I do look bigger than I did at 34 Weeks with one but since I will deliver in 2 weeks I'm not that huge. You never know what your body will do.


----------



## GemmaG

I agree with previous posters things will start to change rapidly over the next few weeks so don't worry........ Enjoy it while you can before the sore back starts and clothes stop fitting every week!!! X


----------

